# No shirt in the gym..



## DiGiTaL (Apr 20, 2011)

Hey guys,


Im working right now, at the gym, and theres this fucker thats been giving me shit since he got here (no membership, drop in)

He just took his shirt off, i told him we dont allow that, he said fuck that..the gym is packed. Im trying to hold myself from knocking him out. Young kid, early twenties. Im seriously...like seriouslly tempted to pick him up and throw him out...shirtless using our benches

ugh what do u guys think i should do..


----------



## OfficerFarva (Apr 21, 2011)

Video tape it so we can join in on the laugh at this douche.


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 21, 2011)

i dont understand why he can't just wear a shirt... if you work there, tell him to put it on, right?


----------



## MyK (Apr 21, 2011)

if you work there ask him to leave. done.


----------



## DiGiTaL (Apr 21, 2011)

The reason I didnt take inutiative at first cause I got in a lot of trouble for pushing and kicking some cocky faggot out in the past for trying to "jump" with his 2 150 pound friends. So I told this guy I called security and if he doesnt follow our rules security "will fuck you up, and once your outside I'll fuck you up".

I sound like an asshole but people treat this gym so bad and noone says anything, and all these kids trying to get ready for summer are so arrogant and annoying. He was tossing aroudn our weights, I never said anything about that..I spend like 15mins puttin away his shit


----------



## DiGiTaL (Apr 21, 2011)

Someone actually came up to him and told him to put his shirt back on its disrespectful.


----------



## BillHicksFan (Apr 21, 2011)

You dont sound like an asshole inforcing the gym rules, that's your job. Shirt on or GTFO. 
We have a shirt policy at out gym and if somebody acted like that they'd be carried out with no shirt, or teeth.


----------



## Zaphod (Apr 21, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> You dont sound like an asshole inforcing the gym rules, that's your job. Shirt on or GTFO.
> We have a shirt policy at out gym and if somebody acted like that they'd be carried out with no shirt, or teeth.



I agree,


----------



## ManInBlack (Apr 21, 2011)

There is a guy at my gym, hes like 18 and probably 5'10" and weighs all of about 150 pounds. He has no muscle anywhere on his body, he is a fucking rail with his bird chest and string bean arms, YET he has a very visible 6 pack because he has no fat on his body either. This douche takes his shirt off and does pull ups and ab crunches and flexes the shit out of his abs and stares at himself in the mirror THEN he looks at people hoping that they are looking at him. WHAT A FAGGOT


----------



## BillHicksFan (Apr 21, 2011)

ManInBlack said:


> There is a guy at my gym, hes like 18 and probably 5'10" and weighs all of about 150 pounds. He has no muscle anywhere on his body, he is a fucking rail with his bird chest and string bean arms, YET he has a very visible 6 pack because he has no fat on his body either. This douche takes his shirt off and does pull ups and ab crunches and flexes the shit out of his abs and stares at himself in the mirror THEN he looks at people hoping that they are looking at him. WHAT A FAGGOT


 

I think every gym have at least one of those limp dicked retards. There's nothing worse than seeing skinny guys with abs flaunting their starving, malnourished arses at gym.


----------



## jagbender (Apr 21, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> You dont sound like an asshole inforcing the gym rules, that's your job. Shirt on or GTFO.
> We have a shirt policy at out gym and if somebody acted like that they'd be carried out with no shirt, or teeth.


 

Ditto


----------



## CG (Apr 21, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> I think every gym have at least one of those limp dicked retards. There's nothing worse than seeing skinny guys with abs flaunting their starving, malnourished arses at gym.



Without a doubt.. saw this guy screaming and flexing his bi's in the mirror.. resident ifbb masters pro (name escapes me) told him to chill the f out and its not making him look good. Since he would know.. one of the few retired pros told him to "stop being a faggot and do that at home"

He also said if he sees the kid in posing trunks in the locker room he's gonna whoop the kids ass lol

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## DiGiTaL (Apr 21, 2011)

As of recently, due to exams being finished and summer coming there are so many more kids in our gym.

Couple weeks ago this kid came up to me and said our music is terrible and asked if I can change it. I said sure, I changed it from one genre to another..then he came again and asked if i can change since this new station is just as worst..then he asked (this whole conversation was him being a dick by the way) if I can play some..Drake..Lady gaga or "something" and I gave him a poker face, and went and put on Rave and told him to fuck off and work out. Literally said that.

Last week, this young girl fairly attractive came to the gym with 4 guys. The 4 guys never swiped in, no membership. They go in, the girl changes and starts working out but the guys are still in their wal-mart jeans just wondering around the gym and talking to the girls. Irritated to see these guys sitting on the benches and whatnot doing nothing..I wanted to say something but I waited. This girl went to train on the women's section where there was 4 other women training already. These 4 guys follow. So she's working out in the women's section..and all these guys are there with her standing and staring at others and shit. After half hour I walk in and told them "hey guys, sorry man this section is for women alone we cant allow you guys to be here" and this one cocky little guy shouted at me "Why not? we are just hanging out working out". I told him "please get the fuck out of my gym if you arent training, this is the fucking women's section, you ignorant fuck". Before shit went bad, the guys just went outside and waited for the chick to come out. I got a complain call from my manager, he actually laughed at me and said we need you working 24/7.

If I ever own my own gym, in the membership application Ill ask how many years of training they have and if its under 3 they dont get a membership. Lol. Im just pissed at these "train 2 months of the year" kids


----------



## hulk7510 (Apr 21, 2011)

ManInBlack said:


> There is a guy at my gym, hes like 18 and probably 5'10" and weighs all of about 150 pounds. He has no muscle anywhere on his body, he is a fucking rail with his bird chest and string bean arms, YET he has a very visible 6 pack because he has no fat on his body either. This douche takes his shirt off and does pull ups and ab crunches and flexes the shit out of his abs and stares at himself in the mirror THEN he looks at people hoping that they are looking at him. WHAT A FAGGOT


lmao! had a similar incident a couple of weeks ago with some skinny middleaged fag that come in the gym to do total body workouts every fucking day!literally!took his shirt off in front of me and was flexing in front of the mirror.i was doing tris and bis that day.i have 18" arms btw.i stood up behind him and hit a double bicep over him.he got all butthurt and stomped off like the little bitch he is!lmfao!


----------



## MyK (Apr 21, 2011)

lmao

I was going to start a journal in the journal section. but instead of posting my works outs I was gonna post about the morons at my gym and their rediculous antics that I had witnessed at the gym that day.. guy doin drop set curls in the squat rack with his belt on super tight for example..

wasn't sure if it would go over too well so I didnt..


----------



## ROID (Apr 21, 2011)

younger guys have zero respect for anything or anyone.


----------



## D-Lats (Apr 21, 2011)

Steven Segal throat punch the bitch, throw a most muscular stair everyone in the gym down then go back to what you were doing like it's nothing out of the ordinary!


----------



## MyK (Apr 21, 2011)

Cynical said:


> *Interesting.*


 

aww shiit... you goat are probs sunshiny one???



let' do this SON!~


----------



## withoutrulers (Apr 21, 2011)

MyK 3.0 said:


> aww shiit... you goat are probs sunshiny one???
> 
> 
> 
> let' do this SON!~


Syk'em Myk


----------



## Cynical (Apr 21, 2011)

*advanced state of the art troll disruptor:*

Hi, 

My name is Cynical and I just thought I'd greet everyone and say how much I appreciate reading the entertaining posts on this message board.

Wishing all an enjoyable evening!

Sincerely,
Cynical


----------



## MyK (Apr 21, 2011)

err..

wut?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 21, 2011)

If he won't follow the rules, and won't leave when asked, can't you have the cops remove him? I know that's not as satisfying as picking him up and throwing him out the door but it would still get him out the gym, right?


----------



## jagbender (Apr 21, 2011)

I don't wear a shirt in the GYM but it is MY GYM!








Of course I would at a public gym!


----------



## ROID (Apr 21, 2011)

jagbender said:


> I don't wear a shirt in the GYM but it is MY GYM!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



where you live at in Florida, i'm coming over bro.

Us brahs gotta stuck together


----------



## BillHicksFan (Apr 21, 2011)

jagbender said:


> I don't wear a shirt in the GYM but it is MY GYM!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Can I suggest a gym membership? They are cheap and highly effective.


----------



## Rubes11 (Apr 21, 2011)

ROID said:


> younger guys have zero respect for anything or anyone.



disagree im a younger guy and i respect the rules in my gym and in every day life.


----------



## BillHicksFan (Apr 21, 2011)

ROID said:


> younger guys have zero respect for anything or anyone.


 

I've made myself a promise that if I ever start bitching about the youth of today I'm gonna end it all for my sake, and the people around me.


----------



## ManInBlack (Apr 21, 2011)




----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 21, 2011)

ROID said:


> younger guys have zero respect for anything or anyone.


It's because your generation are crappy parents.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 21, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> It's because your generation are crappy parents.



  and a high percentage of single moms


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 21, 2011)

ROID said:


> younger guys have zero respect for anything or anyone.



I actually agree with this to a certain degree. Kids in the united states (the majority) have absolutely no respect for their elders and think they know it all. Plus our ego is bigger than life itself, therefor we think we are correct %99.99 of the time.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 21, 2011)

DiGiTaL said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> 
> Im working right now, at the gym, and theres this fucker thats been giving me shit since he got here (no membership, drop in)
> ...









YouTube Video


----------



## BillHicksFan (Apr 21, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> I actually agree with this to a certain degree. Kids in the united states (the majority) have absolutely no respect for their elders and think they know it all. Plus our ego is bigger than life itself, therefor we think we are correct %99.99 of the time.


 

Its been like this ever since the beginning of human life. Its not gonna change, ever.
If we had a time machine and went back in time thousands of years it may appear to us that the youth had a lot of respect for their elders however I'm sure that if you were to ask the elders personally how they felt, they would bitch and moan endlessly about the young kids of their day.


----------



## Rubes11 (Apr 21, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> I actually agree with this to a certain degree. Kids in the united states (the majority) have absolutely no respect for their elders and think they know it all. Plus our ego is bigger than life itself, therefor we think we are correct %99.99 of the time.



agree with you to a point. i respect most people older then me and some people around my age if they have proven themselves not to be arrogant dipshits who think its alright to disrespect everyone. and yes everyone has an ego its just to what point and how they handle it. some handle it better then others.


----------



## DiGiTaL (Apr 21, 2011)

The discipline in the gym is one of the hardest things you can achieve.

Read "Mastery" by George Leonard to learn more on discipline in life.
^ It will change your life...just read the book...everyone.


----------



## phosphor (Apr 22, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> and a high percentage of single moms


 
The obvious..


----------



## phosphor (Apr 22, 2011)

DiGiTaL said:


> The discipline in the gym is one of the hardest things you can achieve.
> 
> Read "Mastery" by George Leonard to learn more on discipline in life.
> ^ It will change your life...just read the book...everyone.


 
I've been looking for a new read, I may take you up on that. Btw, good thread. You handle yourself and your gym like we would -  I would hope. Hats off to you. The shit you put up with would make my blood boil.


----------



## Darkcity (Apr 22, 2011)

DiGiTaL said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> 
> Im working right now, at the gym, and theres this fucker thats been giving me shit since he got here (no membership, drop in)
> ...



Sounds like you gotta let him know who the boss is brother!


----------



## jagbender (Apr 22, 2011)

ROID said:


> where you live at in Florida, i'm coming over bro.
> 
> Us brahs gotta stuck together


North Port FL Between Sarasota and Ft Myers!

I lift on Tuesday thursday and Saturday


----------



## jagbender (Apr 22, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> Can I suggest a gym membership? They are cheap and highly effective.


 
 All paid for forever.  No one else's sweat to deal with.  no lunks

Close to home  What can I say?


----------



## DiGiTaL (Apr 22, 2011)

phosphor said:


> I've been looking for a new read, I may take you up on that. Btw, good thread. You handle yourself and your gym like we would -  I would hope. Hats off to you. The shit you put up with would make my blood boil.



Thanks man, let me know what you think of the book


----------



## DiGiTaL (Apr 22, 2011)

jagbender...do you do any type of exercises with that CO2 container? haha


----------



## jagbender (Apr 22, 2011)

DiGiTaL said:


> jagbender...do you do any type of exercises with that CO2 container? haha


 

C/25 welding gas  

Wish it was a Nitrous bottle   LOL


----------



## Realist (Apr 22, 2011)

phosphor said:


> The obvious..


 

Nice sign. I hear strippers are good role models for their children.


----------



## jasjotbains (Apr 23, 2011)

tell that guy "women are supposed to be properly dressed" if he does not have a good built body


----------

